# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  11/3/[email protected] @ Παρνηθα

## POSEIDON

ARIBAAAA Καλησπερα αδερφια συνδεδεμενα και ασυνδετα , τωρα που τελειωσε η εξαιταστικη (σε οποιες σχολες ειχαν αρχησει) λεω να μαζευτουμε για κανα paintball να αναιβει η αδρεναλiνη στην κεραια χε χε χε χε


Τι λετε θα μαζευτουμε?



Εχουμε και λεμε : 
POSEIDON
ICE
COMMANDO
KAWABOY 
LACBIL
THALEXAN
SHADOWTOLIAS
ANDREAS + αλλα 3 ατομα
TRISTANOS
Θνασης
pantdimi +1 ατομο

----------


## ice

MESAAAAAAA

----------


## commando

Μεσα και εγω εννοειται.Ελπιζω να παρω με την ομαδα μου και τον kawaboy που ηρθε απο καταδρομες οποτε παμε για σερι 4-0 αυτη τη φορα.Επισης καλο θα ηταν να εχουμε βιντεοκαλυψη καλυτερη τωρα.

----------


## Kawaboy

Αρχιλοχια Διαταξτε

Silent and Deadly...

----------


## commando

Αιμα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lacbil

Μέσα κι εγώ guys!!!

----------


## thalexan

> Μέσα κι εγώ guys!!!


Καιρού θέλοντος.

Ελπίζω να μη βαράτε τους άλλους από τα 2 μέτρα (όπως εκείνος ο τύπος που μου άφησε σημάδι για μερικούς μήνες.)

----------


## POSEIDON

θα βαραμε απ τα 3 μετρα χαχαχαχα

Ελα να μαζευεται κοσμος και ντουνιας , αντε να φερεται και τα φιλαρακια σας να γινει ο χαμος

----------


## Kawaboy

Ο οργανωτης να αναφερει το που,ποτε,πως,χρηματικο,διαρκεια,entry list,ενδυμασια,πως θα πανε οι teams,αν επιτρεπονται επιθετικες ΜΚ2 με χρωμα,κτλ κτλ  ::

----------


## POSEIDON

Αντε πειτε και καμοια ημερομηνια και σιγα σιγα θα μαζεφτουμε

----------


## shadowtolias

paidia kai egw mesa

----------


## andreas

μεσα και εγω με αλλους 3  :: 
Αρκει αν γινει μετα τις 3/3 γιατι θα λειπω νωριτερα

----------


## POSEIDON

Λοιπον λεω μια ημερομηνια που νομιζω οτι θα βολευει 
10/3/2007 ειναι καλα? ??????????????

----------


## Kawaboy

Μια χαρα 9/3 ειναι η πρεμιερα του 300,οποτε την επομενη καλυφθειτε-βρεχει π@#*$*!

----------


## tristanos

και εγω μέσα είμαι
καιρού επιτρέποντος
εξεταστικής επιτρέποντος

και κυρίως να έχω αντίπαλο τον κομμάντο....  ::  

(ελπίζω σε φυσικό και όχι σε αστικό περιβάλλον μάχης)

----------


## POSEIDON

Ωραια ετσι να βλεπω να μαζευομαστε  ::  :: 

Δειτε αυτο το site http://www.pbscenario.gr/fields.php

και πειτε σε ποια πιστα προτιματε να παμε !


Στο πρωτο post θα φτιαξω μια λιστα για να εχουμε μια αποψη για το ποσα ατομα θα ερθουν

και κατι που μου θυμησε ο onliner 
δειτε αυτο το site ειναι κατι σαν το google earth αλλα εχει στιγματα με τις πιστες paintball τα blue ειναι για recball (παίζονται σε ανοικτούς χώρους όπως δάση, κτίρια κλπ.) και τα πρασινα για speedball(speedball ειναι σε τσιμεντο χαχαχα)


http://www.pbzone.net/forum/atlas.php

----------


## Θνασης

κ εγω μεσα αν δεν βρεχει

----------


## Kawaboy

Ελα κατι αντιστιοχο να μας σηκωθουν οι τριχες
http://www.gpaintballparks.gr/place/index.htm
Commando ελπιζω να εχεις φουμο γιατι μου τελειωσε
Να βρεχει κιολας.Στον πολεμο δε θα ζητησουμε την αδεια του καιρου

----------


## POSEIDON

Kawaboy καλη ιδεα αλλα νομιζω οτι εκι δεν μπορουν να πανε τα μελοι που εχουν δικο τους εξωπλισμο!
Εγω θα ελεγα να παμε στην κερατεα ή στο αεροδρομιο 
ΑΑΑ commando ελπιζω να μην ξανα τσακοθουμε για τα οπλα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

εγω βασικα προτιμαω το δασος . Μου αρεσει η φυση χεχε

----------


## thalexan

> εγω βασικα προτιμαω το δασος . Μου αρεσει η φυση χεχε


Όλα έχουν τουαλέτες!  :: 

Πρόσεχε όμως γιατί δε δίνουν προστασία στους Γιαννούκους!

Καλύτερα πάντως να διαλέξουμε κάποιο πεδίο που να βολεύει τους περισσότερους.

Πάντως κι εγώ προτιμώ terrain με δάσος (κάτι που να θέλει ψάξιμο γενικώς)

----------


## POSEIDON

παιδια η μονη πιστα που ξερω και ειναι ΜΕΣΑ στο δασσος ειναι αυτη στην Παρνηθα 
http://www.paintballhellas.com/homegr.html
αλλα
1) ειναι δυσκολο να την βρουμε , μια φορα που ειχαμε πει να το κανουμε εκι , πηγα μεχρι εκι και την εψαχνα 2 ωρες με αποτελεσμα να καταληξω σε μια ταβερνα και να κανω εναν πολεμο με τα μπιφτεκια (ειχε και ενα κοκορετσι πολυ καλο χαχαχαχα) 
2)Μαρτιο μηνα στην παρνηθα θα εχει λιγο κρυο 

αμα θελετε παμε εκι παντος αν καποις εχει ξανα παει να μας πει !!!

----------


## commando

> Ελα κατι αντιστιοχο να μας σηκωθουν οι τριχες
> http://www.gpaintballparks.gr/place/index.htm
> Commando ελπιζω να εχεις φουμο γιατι μου τελειωσε
> Να βρεχει κιολας.Στον πολεμο δε θα ζητησουμε την αδεια του καιρου


To φουμο τοχω καπου θελει λιγο ζεσταμα!!!Για οπλα αν μπορειτε να βρειτε κατι σε αυτο πολυ θα με βολευε

----------


## lagman

Στο GPA στον ασπρόπυργο έχω πάει. 

Κανονίστε και βλέπουμε.Εχω και κάτι γνωστούς στο εκεί πεδίο.Αν πάμε εκεί έρχομαι(αναλόγως τα οικονομικά μου.)

----------


## Kawaboy

Εμενα προσωπικα με καλυπτει και αυτο το μικρο.
Πιστευω πως παρνηθα θα μας βολεψει ολους.
Αλλα το θεμα ειναι να παιξουμε σεναριο οχι απλα στοχευσε/πετυχε και εξω.7

----------


## POSEIDON

lag man 
1)στο GPA στον Ασπροπύργο μπορουμε να παμε με δικο μας εξοπλισμο?
2)αμα παμε Παρνηθα εισαι μεσα??

----------


## lagman

1)Nai μπορούμε

2)Οχι

----------


## POSEIDON

τι λετε παιδια παμε Ασπρόπυργο?
απ οτι ειδα στην σελιδα του ειναι καλα  ::  
και φαινεται να μην ειναι θαμενο  ::  

http://gpa.gr/

----------


## ice

παιδες στον ασπροπυργο παιζουμε speedball δηλαδη τρεξιμο και μονο τρεξιμο.

Στην παρνηθα εχει και λιγο ζουγκλα και λιγο στρατηγικη 
Αν θελετε σον και καλα παμε μεγαρα (εκει που ειχε γυριστει το μισιον) και ειναι αρκετο καλο γηπεδο

Και στα δυο εχουμε παιξει σαν awmn και περασαμε αρκετα καλα.

----------


## POSEIDON

ice στα μεγαρα ειναι speedball ενω στον Ασπροπηργο η στην παρνηθα εχει και recball πιστες

----------


## thalexan

> Εμενα προσωπικα με καλυπτει και αυτο το μικρο.
> Πιστευω πως παρνηθα θα μας βολεψει ολους.
> Αλλα το θεμα ειναι να παιξουμε σεναριο οχι απλα στοχευσε/πετυχε και εξω.7


Αν οι awmnίτες παίζουν στο paintball όπως και στο counterstrike, μάλλον γιουρούσια θα έχουμε!

Το paintball βέβαια τσούζει...  ::

----------


## POSEIDON

Λοιπον βαζω ενα vote για να αποφασησουμε που θα παμε!
(αμα καποιος εχει στο νουτο καποιο πεδιο που δεν εβαλα στη ψηφοφορια ασ το πει για να το προσθεσω)

----------


## POSEIDON

Απ οτι βλεπω με διαφορα μιας ψηφου παμε Αεροδρόμιο Ελευ. Βενιζέλος - Κορωπί

Υπαρχει κανεις που να μην του αρεσει αυτη η πιστα και να μην θελει να ερθει??????(αυτο θα ισχυει και σε περιπτοση που αλαξει η κατασταση της ψηφοφοριας και προτημησουμε μια αλλη πιστα)

----------


## Kawaboy

10/3 πεφτει παρασκευη?

----------


## thalexan

> 10/3 πεφτει παρασκευη?


Σάββατο.

----------


## Kawaboy

φτου.
μαλλον ακυρο εγω.

----------


## thalexan

> φτου.
> μαλλον ακυρο εγω.


Άλλη μέρα παίζει; (εντός ΣΚ)

----------


## codeoner

μεσα κ εγω!!!η πιστα που παιξατε την προηγουμενη φορα ηταν πολυ αδεια...δεν μου αρεσε μπορω να πω. μπορεις να γραψεις διπλα απο καθε τοποθεσια και τη τιμη του εξοπλισμου η ενα λινκ για να παρουμε μια ιδεα περι τεινος προκειται...

----------


## POSEIDON

codeoner εχω δωσει link για την πιστα αλλα και ενα αλλο που εχει ολλες τις πιστες 

Παιδια σας βολευει μια μικρη αλαγη απο Σαββατο σε Κυριακη για να ερθει και ο Kawaboy ?

----------


## thalexan

> codeoner εχω δωσει link για την πιστα αλλα και ενα αλλο που εχει ολλες τις πιστες 
> 
> Παιδια σας βολευει μια μικρη αλαγη απο Σαββατο σε Κυριακη για να ερθει και ο Kawaboy ?


Of course.
Προσωπικά προτιμώ Κυριακή.

----------


## Kawaboy

Παιδια προς θεου μην αλλαζατε τη μερα για μενα.
Δε χανομαστε θα παιξουμε κ αλλες φορες,οποτε θα ρθω.

----------


## thalexan

> Παιδια προς θεου μην αλλαζατε τη μερα για μενα.
> Δε χανομαστε θα παιξουμε κ αλλες φορες,οποτε θα ρθω.


Κάποιος προσπαθεί να το αποφύγει;  :: 
Τι θα πει ο Λεωνίδας;  ::

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Kawaboy
> 
> Ελα κατι αντιστιοχο να μας σηκωθουν οι τριχες
> http://www.gpaintballparks.gr/place/index.htm
> Commando ελπιζω να εχεις φουμο γιατι μου τελειωσε
> Να βρεχει κιολας.Στον πολεμο δε θα ζητησουμε την αδεια του καιρου
> 
> 
> To φουμο τοχω καπου θελει λιγο ζεσταμα!!!Για οπλα αν μπορειτε να βρειτε κατι σε αυτο πολυ θα με βολευε



Αν θελεις commanto σου φερνω και κατι τετοιο, να παιξουμε και λιγο δια αερος!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

δηλωνω πιθανη συμμετοχη εγω με εναν φιλο μου(μονο που ειμαστε noob!!  ::   ::  )

----------


## pantdimi

αα και μιλησα με το παιδι πουχει το paintball στον ασπροπυργο και μου ειπε για λιγο μεγαλυτερο του 5χ5 γηπεδο με ροδες κ αμαξια οχι φουσκωτα ειναι 25 e το ατομο με 200 μπιλιες.....
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο η κακο(δεν εχω ξαναπαιξει) αλλα το δηλωνω να το κρινουν οι καταλληλοτεροι κ να μου πουν αν θελουν να κλεισω!

----------


## POSEIDON

παιδια απ οτι βλεπω οι ποιο πολλοι θελουν Παρνηθα , τελικα θα παμε παρνηθα η θελετε καπου αλλου?

----------


## thalexan

> παιδια απ οτι βλεπω οι ποιο πολλοι θελουν Παρνηθα , τελικα θα παμε παρνηθα η θελετε καπου αλλου?


Προσωπικά θα διάλεγα Πάρνηθα αν ο καιρός θα είναι ζεστός. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό τον καιρό πολλοί θα βρίσκονται στο στάδιο της ανάρρωσης.

----------


## ice

Παρνηθα

----------


## pantdimi

ωραια κατα πασα πιθανοτητα και εγω μεσα +1 !

ελπίζω να ξεκινάτε μια...λογική ωρα  ::

----------


## pantdimi

Α και θαθελα να ξερω και μια τιμή χοντρικα αν ειναι ευκολα!
Α και να μου πειτε αν είστε ολοι αστερια και θα ερθουμε μονο για...θυματα!  ::

----------


## POSEIDON

nice α παρω τηλεφωνο να κλεισω για Παρνηθα!
Η τιμη θα ειναι στα 30 ευρω αλλα θα χρειαστουν αλλα 10 - 20 ευρω για τις extra χρωματοσφαιρες

Επειδη η πιστα ειναι κυριολεκτηκα κρυμενη αν καποιος θελει το τηλ. μου ας στειλει pm για να του το στειλω σε περιπτοση που δεν βρει την πιστα

pantdimi κι εγω απ καλλιθεα ειμαι αμα εχεις ξανα παει και ξερεις πως να παμε , ξεκηναμε παρεα  ::   ::

----------


## ice

Παιδες ξερω και εγω την διαδρομη 

Μπορουμε να ξεκινησουμε ολοι μαζι παρεα αμα θελετε

----------


## thalexan

> Επειδη η πιστα ειναι κυριολεκτηκα κρυμενη αν καποιος θελει το τηλ. μου ας στειλει pm για να του το στειλω σε περιπτοση που δεν βρει την πιστα


Συντεταγμένες GPS;

----------


## codeoner

αν ειναι να παμε, να βρεθουμε καπου κεντρικα ολοι μαζι και να παμε ολοι μαζι...ετσι πιστευω εκτος του οτι δεν θα χαθουμε, αν καποιος δεν εχει μεσο (αυτοκινητο) καποιος σιγουρα θα μπορεσει να τον παρει!

κυριακη κ εμενα καλυτερο μου ακουγεται!

πειτε μερος αν ειναι να συναντηθουμε αλλα να ειναι τουλαχιστον ενας που να ξερει που πεφτει η πιστα....

----------


## ice

Οκ πεστε περιοχες που εισαστε

Εγω ειμαι Ηλιουπολη

Ετσι και αλλιως Κυριακη πρωι θα ειναι χαλαροι οι δρομοι.

----------


## thalexan

> Οκ πεστε περιοχες που εισαστε
> 
> Εγω ειμαι Ηλιουπολη
> 
> Ετσι και αλλιως Κυριακη πρωι θα ειναι χαλαροι οι δρομοι.


Μένω Χαλάντρι (Νομισματοκοπείο) με διαθέσιμο αυτοκίνητο για 4 άτομα.

----------


## pantdimi

εγω μενω Καλλιθεα αλλα θα ειμαι Πετρουπολη να παρω και τον φιλο μου...

Παντως δεν εχω προβλημα να παω κατευθειαν αλλα δωστε μου καποια πληροφορια(δεν υπαρχει site?!!)
και επισης δεν πρεπει να κλεισει καποιος ωρα να κανονισουμε κατι?!!Αντε μην τα αλλαζουμε τελευταια στιγμη!!  ::

----------


## POSEIDON

Η σελιδα για την πιστα 
http://www.paintballhellas.com


Θα παρω τηλεφωνο την δεφτερα να κλεισω την πιστα και θα σας δοσω καποιο τηλεφωνο απ εκει περα σε περιπτοση που χρειαστειτε infos 

να ειμαστε εκει κατα τις 10 ειναι καλα?

----------


## ice

Μια χαρα

Ας επιβεβαιωσουν τα παιδια ποιος θα ερθει

----------


## POSEIDON

Ναι παιδια ξανα πειτε ποιος θα ερθει σιγουρα για να ξερω για ποσα ατομα να κλεισω !

Να θυμησω οτι εδω http://www.pbzone.net/forum/atlas.php μπορειτε να δειτε σε κατι σαν το google earth που ακριβώς ειναι η πιστα !


PAINTBALL HELLAS ονομαζεται !

----------


## pantdimi

> Η σελιδα για την πιστα 
> http://www.paintballhellas.com


δεν λειτουργει η σελίδα....  ::

----------


## pantdimi

> να ειμαστε εκει κατα τις 10 ειναι καλα?


ε και πιο αργα δεν θα πειραξει  ::

----------


## ice

παιδες το παιχνιδι παντα ξεκιναει νωρις 10 10.30 αντε 11

Μεχρι να ενημερωθειτε παρετε εξοπλισμο χωριστουμε σε ομαδες παιρναει η ωρα

----------


## POSEIDON

Κατι εγεινε και η σελιδα δεν λειτουργει  ::  
sorry παιδια , εγω λεω να πουμε κατα τις 10 (μεχρι να μαζευτουμε 10.30 , μεχρι να αρχισουμε 11)

----------


## andreas

εμεις ειμαστε τελικα συνολο 6 (μαλλον)

----------


## thalexan

Πρέπει να ξέρω τη θέση του πεδίου πριν πω OK.

----------


## jungle traveller

παιδιά!!!Υπάρχει και μια πολύ καλή πρόταση του ximpatzis για να πάμε σε ένα πρώην νοσοκομείο να παίξουμε αλλά επειδή δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κριτής η οτιδήποτε τέτοιο δεν υπάρχουν όπλα,έχει ο ximbatzis 9 όπως μου είπε.άμα είμαστε παραπάνω θα πρέπει να βρούμε από αλλού όπλα.

Ximbatzi!!!εξήγα!!!!

----------


## POSEIDON

jungle traveller καλη ιδεα αλλα εγω προσωπικα για την κυριακη προτημω να παμε σε πιστα , παντος αν οι υπολιποι θελουν να παμε εκι , δεν εχω προβλημα αρκει να μου τον πειτε για να μην κλεισω την πιστα!

----------


## ice

καλυτερα για πιστα παιδες 

αλλα 6 ατομα μονο ??? αντε βρε κανενας αλλος .
Αν ειναι να ερθουν μονο 6 να ρωτησουμε αν θα υπαρχει και αλλη ομαδα για να παιξουμε μαζι τους να μας σκισουν .

----------


## lacbil

Είμαστε μόνο 6;

----------


## pantdimi

τι 6 ρε καμμια 20αρια θαμαστε!!!  ::  

Να συναντηθουμε καπου εκει κοντα ολοι να παμε τσουρμο πως θα γινει αντε θα κλεισουμε κατι οριστικο γιατι στο φλου δεν γινεται δουλεια να κλεισουμε γηπεδο κ τετοια!

----------


## lacbil

Να κανονισουμε και καμια αγορα κουτας χρωματόσφαιρων από Μοναστηράκι γιατί την άλλη φορά δεν έφτασαν ούτε και για τον πιο χαλαρό της ομάδας...

----------


## thalexan

> Να κανονισουμε και καμια αγορα κουτας χρωματόσφαιρων από Μοναστηράκι γιατί την άλλη φορά δεν έφτασαν ούτε και για τον πιο χαλαρό της ομάδας...


Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα (έως βεβαιότητα) ο κάτοχος μιας πίστας να μη σου επιτρέψει να χρησιμοποιήσεις σφαιρίδια αγορασμένα από τρίτο. Θέλουν να ξέρουν τι σφαιρίδια βάζουν στα όπλα τους.

----------


## pantdimi

καλα δεν θα κολλησουμε σε αυτα!
*Εχουμε κλεισει γηπεδο??για τι ωρα??*

----------


## pantdimi

any news γιατι πρεπει να κανονισουμε και τις δουλειες μας!!  ::

----------


## POSEIDON

Παιδια συγνωμη αλλα επειδη μου κοψαν το net δεν ειχα διαβασει εγκερα τα post σας!
Σημερα θα παρω τηλεφωνο να κλεισω την πιστα για την κυριακη και θα πω αν γινετε να υπαρχει και καμοια αλλη ομαδα εκει !

Καπου διαβασα οτι θα ειμαστε μονο 6 ατομα , ο Αντρεας θα ερθει με παρεα 6 ατομα οποτε καμοια 10ρια θα ειμαστε 

ice μιας που εχεις ξανα παει στην πιστα , στειλε μου σε παρακαλο το κινητο σου με pm σε περιπτοση που χρειαστει !

Να θυμησω οτι η σελιδα της πιστας ξανα λειτουργει : http://www.paintballhellas.com/homegr.html

----------


## thalexan

> Παιδια συγνωμη αλλα επειδη μου κοψαν το net δεν ειχα διαβασει εγκερα τα post σας!
> Σημερα θα παρω τηλεφωνο να κλεισω την πιστα για την κυριακη και θα πω αν γινετε να υπαρχει και καμοια αλλη ομαδα εκει !
> 
> Καπου διαβασα οτι θα ειμαστε μονο 6 ατομα , ο Αντρεας θα ερθει με παρεα 6 ατομα οποτε καμοια 10ρια θα ειμαστε 
> 
> ice μιας που εχεις ξανα παει στην πιστα , στειλε μου σε παρακαλο το κινητο σου με pm σε περιπτοση που χρειαστει !
> 
> Να θυμησω οτι η σελιδα της πιστας ξανα λειτουργει : http://www.paintballhellas.com/homegr.html


Βάλτε και μένα στη λίστα.

Αν μπορεί ας μου στείλει κάποιος το κινητό του με pm για κάθε ενδεχόμενο γιατί τους περισσότερους δεν σας γνωρίζω.

----------


## ice

οκ παιδες 

Λεω συναντηση στην γεφυρα της βαρυμπομπης για να παμε παρεα ολοι μαζι.
Τι λετε για 10 και κατι (μην το κανετε 11!!!!!!!)

το τηλ μου επειδη βαριεμαι να το στειλω πμ σε ολους παρτε το εδω

694 486 21 και τζοκερ το 29

----------


## pantdimi

εγω θα περιμενω μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη μηπως ξεφυγω απτην δουλεια γιατι αν δουλευω το βραδυ δεν θα την παλεψω....  ::

----------


## thalexan

Η πίστα έκλεισε για την Κυριακή (Πάρνηθα). Πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε στο πεδίο στις 10 το πρωί.

----------


## ice

OK τοτε θα τα κατεφαρετε να εισαστε 10 στην Γεφυρα Βαρυμπομπης???
για να ακουσω απο τους ενδιαφερομενους

----------


## thalexan

> OK τοτε θα τα κατεφαρετε να εισαστε 10 στην Γεφυρα Βαρυμπομπης???
> για να ακουσω απο τους ενδιαφερομενους


They don't have a choice.  ::

----------


## ice

ok 

tha ithela tote na mou steiloun kana sms osoi theloun na tus perimeno varimpompi.

----------


## POSEIDON

Παιδια ασχημα νεα απο εμενα , ειμαι με 39 πυρετο στο κρεβατι και δεν ξερω αμα θα ειμαι καλα αυριο για να ερθω , εχω ταραξει τα depon για να ειμαι οκ , ελπιζω αυριο να τα πουμε ολοι μαζι και να λιοσουμε οπως στον λυτρωτή 

αν δεν ερθω σας λεω οτι εχω κλησει την πιστα για 10 ατομα και μου ειπαν οτι εκεινη την ωρα θα ειναι εκι αλλα 12 παιδια και αμα θελουμε παιζουμε με αυτους για αντιπαλους


καλη τυχη !!!!

----------


## codeoner

ελπιζω να ξυπνησω το πρωι και να ερθω...θα παρω τηλεφωνο τον ice,γιατι δεν ξερς καθολου απο κει...απο νικαια ειμαι εγω!

----------


## thalexan

Η προσέλευση ήταν........συγκινητική.............

----------


## ice

Παρταλια της κοινωνιας γιατι δεν ηρθατε ???

Μπουυυυ αισχος 666 

ελπιζω να τα πουμε καποια επομενη φορα.
Αντε να παιξετε και κανα real Call of duty !!!!!!

----------


## gadgetakias

Σήμερα πήγα με μία ομάδα στην Κάτζα. Μόλις βγαίνεις από την έξοδο 17 της Αττικής, πολύ εύκολα προσβάσιμο.
Είχε τρεις πίστες. Δεν είναι άσχημες..

Γιατί δεν την έχετε στις επιλογές;

----------


## thalexan

> Σήμερα πήγα με μία ομάδα στην Κάτζα. Μόλις βγαίνεις από την έξοδο 17 της Αττικής, πολύ εύκολα προσβάσιμο.
> Είχε τρεις πίστες. Δεν είναι άσχημες..
> 
> Γιατί δεν την έχετε στις επιλογές;


Δε μπορεί ένα άτομο να γνωρίζει όλες τις πίστες που υπάρχουν.

----------


## POSEIDON

Γαμω την αρρωστια μου  ::   ::   ::  
Λυπαμε που δεν ειρθα αλλα για πειτε πως περασατε !!!!
ΑΝΑΙΒΑΣΤΕ VIDEO KAI FOTO !!!!!!!!
(τελικα ποσα ατομα καταφεραν να βρουν την πιστα?)

----------


## ice

Ειμασταν 3 τελικα 
Παιξαμε με αλλη ομαδα οπου ηταν λιγο ρεμαλια (θελαν απλα να τους βαλεις σε ενα χωρο και να βαρανε μεταξυ τους)

Τραυματηστηκε ενα παιδι απο αυτους. κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα ηταν.
Απλα χασατε.

----------


## thalexan

> Ειμασταν 3 τελικα 
> Παιξαμε με αλλη ομαδα οπου ηταν λιγο ρεμαλια (θελαν απλα να τους βαλεις σε ενα χωρο και να βαρανε μεταξυ τους)


Και μερικοί απ' ό,τι μου είπες δεν έβγαιναν όταν τους πετύχαινες.

Once a cheater, always a cheater.... Τουλάχιστον πόνεσαν περισσότερες φορές.  ::

----------


## kabaiver

Την επόμενη φορά είμαι μέσα κι εγώ (έχω κι ένα υπόλοιπο 1000 σφαιρών στο αμάξι μου...)

----------

